# MacBook pro 10.4.5/Blue screen on start up



## Kdurk (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a 3 yr. Old mbp running tiger 10.4.5 and suddenly I had problems. I had leopard on her and she started having strange distortions while in safari which didn't extend to the desktop. So I did a clean install with orginal tiger disks and then I got the blue screen on start up. All hardware utilties and did fsck and all say HD is okay. Reset pram, checked battery and reinstalled ram and only able to safe boot and get into Hd but now it says no airport card installed. It's not running right to say the least.  I read somewhere to check log in items in pref. Under Accout and it doesn't show any. Any ideas greatly appreciated. Also since this problem the cursor appears within a horizontally striped rectangular box like a half inch in size.


----------



## applehelper (Dec 17, 2009)

can you take a screenshot of the problem? (The cursor will not show, but a picture of the message)


----------



## djackmac (Dec 17, 2009)

This probably doesn't apply to your MBP seeing as it is 3 years old, but this might be worth checking out anyway. You airport card won't be recognized when safe booted. If you have access to an external monitor it might be helpful to you and us to help you if you could tell us if the distortions happen through the external monitor as well.


----------



## Randy Singer (Dec 18, 2009)

Kdurk said:


> ... I got the blue screen on start up.



Getting a blue screen on startup usually indicates that there is a startup (login) item installed that isn't compatible with the version of the Mac OS that you have installed. See these Apple technotes for suggestions on how to deal with the problem:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/en/8963.html

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/en/21210.html

A fairly simple solution, that doesn't require any detective work to find the offending login item, is to do an archive and install of OS X:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1710


----------



## spougher (May 21, 2011)

I have the exact same problem at the moment, just wondering if there was ever a fix for this?  Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Randy Singer (May 21, 2011)

Check out the links in the post just previous to yours in this thread.


----------



## spougher (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Randy, worked through the fixes in the links and still no luck.  Tried a full reinstall of os x and a thorough hardware test (Apple's and using Techtool Pro) and everything checked out ok, but it still gets stuck on the blue screen.  I've got the feeling it's a gfx card error but surely this would be flagged up in a hardware test?


----------

